# What's up with this test cyp (pics)



## Jackednation (Sep 7, 2017)

First timer here I got this cyp from a ugl. Not sure if this is normal or not. It's like crystallized layer at the bottom. It doest move no matter how much I shake it


----------



## Jackednation (Sep 7, 2017)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackednation (Sep 7, 2017)

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackednation (Sep 7, 2017)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackednation (Sep 7, 2017)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackednation (Sep 7, 2017)

????????????


----------



## Jackednation (Sep 7, 2017)

??????????????


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2017)

It crashed which is good it means u have real hormone in there.Put a cup of water for a min in the microwave just enough water to go half way up the bottle.once it's out put the bottle in the cup for 45 sec if all the crystals aren't gone repeat it


----------



## Jackednation (Sep 7, 2017)

Cool thanks


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 7, 2017)

Never seen cyp do that even after sitting around for years 

It will probably do the trick but will probably be the kind of stuff that hurts


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 7, 2017)

Cyp does this very often if dosed from 250mg and up as it gets cold, can crash just getting shipped!

Cyp should never hurt even at 300mg!


----------



## Jackednation (Sep 7, 2017)

It is 250mg.


----------



## Jackednation (Sep 7, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Never seen cyp do that even after sitting around for years
> 
> It will probably do the trick but will probably be the kind of stuff that hurts



I pinned this afternoon. Didn't hurt at all.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 7, 2017)

Jackednation said:


> It is 250mg.



It's still good just heat it up real good, keep it away from cold and windows.

What you see it the actual hormone crashed out of suspension, heat will put it back into suspension.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 7, 2017)

Jackednation said:


> I pinned this afternoon. Didn't hurt at all.



Don't listen to that guy he is not educated at all at this or he would have said something smart!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 7, 2017)

Yeah, I have seen this before. I had it happened to a few bottles during shipping one winter. 

Like mentioned before heat up some water and put your vial in it and it should fix it. When I had this happen, I left it alone until I was ready to open them. This way I could put a needle in it to vent. The reason I did that was because I have seen the tops pop off of the vial if the water is too hot...weird I know but it happened once and it spooked me lol

Everything should be fine though.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 7, 2017)

Jackednation said:


> I pinned this afternoon. Didn't hurt at all.



Test wont start to hurt right away in cyp, if it doesn't get sore within 24 hours you should be good on that score of it.



SFGiants said:


> It's still good just heat it up real good



Since you're such an expert on this why don't you be a little more specific on how to fix it rather than just saying heat it up real good.

For all he knows that could mean have you walk around for an hour with it shoved up your ass real good


----------



## Mythos (Sep 7, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> For all he knows that could mean have you walk around for an hour with it up your ass real good



Wait...so that's not the way you do it?


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 7, 2017)

Had to throw shoved into that sentence to make it more enjoyable


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 7, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Test wont start to hurt right away in cyp, if it doesn't get sore within 24 hours you should be good on that score of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The temperature in one's ass would probably be enough to put it back in solution so it's not that bad an idea....


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 7, 2017)

It's ruined.  Send it my way.

I keed, I keed!

You got all the advice you need.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 7, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The temperature in one's ass would probably be enough to put it back in solution so it's not that bad an idea....



Ok so we have the heating element figured out, cool. 

How long should we keep it in there, till the next poop ?


----------



## sctxms (Sep 8, 2017)

!0 days late but it crashed had it happen once in Montana when we lost electricity went out for 3 days from a snow storm.... Like theyu said heat it up and u will b g2g


----------

